# Στρατιωτική αργκό του Α΄ ΠΠ



## psifio (Sep 24, 2012)

Καλησπέρα,

Θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας και τα φώτα σας. Έχω στο κείμενό μου τις λέξεις pineapple (χειροβομβίδα), pip-squeak (είδος βλήματος υψηλής ταχύτητας που παίρνει το όνομά του από τον ήχο που κάνει), plum-pudding (είδος βλήματος όλμου, εδώ, στο 1:05 σε δράση), chats (οι ψείρες), scran (το φαγητό) και Blighty (τραυματισμός τόσο βαρύς που σε έστελναν στην Αγγλία -- αναφερόμαστε σε στρατιώτες του δυτικού μετώπου). Ο ήρωας του μυθιστορήματος έχει γυρίσει από τον πόλεμο, αναπολεί τα περασμένα και λέει ότι οι στρατιώτες είχαν δημιουργήσει δική τους γλώσσα, δική τους αργκό, και δίνει αυτά τα παραδείγματα.

Άραγε υπάρχουν αντίστοιχα; Έχει κανείς να μου προτείνει κανένα βιβλίο για τον Α΄ ΠΠ που θα μπορούσα να συμβουλευτώ; Αν ήταν δοκίμιο θα τα αφήνα στα αγγλικά με επεξηγήσεις, αλλά σε μυθιστόρημα... Ίσως θα μπορούσα να τα μεταφράσω, πχ ο ανανάς για τη χειροβομβίδα είναι εύκολος, αλλά τα υπόλοιπα; Τι λέτε;

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## nickel (Sep 24, 2012)

Θα μπορούσε, νομίζεις, να δώσει παραδείγματα που να θυμίζουν παλιά στρατιωτική αργκό γενικότερης χρήσης; Όχι οπωσδήποτε αγγλική, όχι του Πρώτου Παγκόσμιου; Δηλαδή να μεταφέρεις απλώς την αίσθηση των λεγομένων του;


----------



## bernardina (Sep 24, 2012)

Καλησπέρα. Σύμφωνα με αυτό, Pineapple: German finned mortar bomb. Όχι χειροβομβίδα, δηλαδή, αλλά ένα είδος όλμου. 

Pip-squeak: Either a small shell or a gas shell. 
Ίσως αν ξέρεις ακριβώς για τι πράγμα μιλάει, να βγάλεις πιο εύκολα άκρη.

(Γιατί δεν απευθύνεσαι σε κάποιο πιο εξειδικευμένο φόρουμ; Ας πούμε αυτό, αν και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα μπορέσουν να σε βοηθήσουν... Η άλλη λύση είναι να περιμένεις ;) )


----------



## nickel (Sep 24, 2012)

Πάρτε τη συνημμένη ανακοίνωση από το συνέδριο της ΕΛΕΤΟ του 2009.

Ρίξτε μια ματιά σ' αυτή τη σελίδα:
*Το αλφαβητάρι του στρατιώτη*


----------



## sarant (Sep 25, 2012)

Το κακό είναι ότι εδώ έχουμε *πολεμική* αργκό, όχι απλώς στρατιωτική, οπότε η τωρινή στρατιωτική αργκό δεν προσφέρεται. Στο βιβλίο μου "Μετά την αποψίλωση" έχω ένα γλωσσάρι τρεις δεκαετίες παλιότερο, αλλά και πάλι ειρηνικό. Το βιβλίο του Αθανασόπουλου "Γλώσσα του στρατού" είναι προδικτατορικό, αλλά κι αυτό ειρηνικό.

Από λογοτεχνία, η Ζωή εν τάφω έχει πολλές ιδιωματικές λέξεις, αλλά στρατιωτική αργκό δεν θυμάμαι να έχει, ούτε το Φονικό μοιραίο βόλι του Λασκαρίδη, ούτε κάποια πολεμικά διηγήματα του Μυριβήλη. Ωστόσο, πρέπει να υπήρχε στρατιωτική αργκό τότε. Στις αναμνήσεις του Μελά για το 1912 π.χ. υπάρχει το "Παει να φέρει κούμαρα" (για τους απόντες στο προσκλητήριο νεκρούς).

Κάπου έχω βρει παλιά στρατιωτική αργκό, αλλά δεν έχω καν διαβάσει το άρθρο, νομίζω όμως ότι το φωτογράφισα. Θα κοιτάξω τα κιτάπια μου και θα τη στείλω αν τη βρω.

Αλλιώς, πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να πλάσεις όρους. Το Blighty ίσως μπορείς να το πεις Μπιελάρ ετεροχρονίζοντας.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 25, 2012)

To Blighty, όπως βλέπουμε κι εδώ, είναι μια στοργικά περιπαιχτική, τρυφερά υποτιμητική, νοσταλγικά περιφρονητική λέξη για τη Βρετανία, κάτι σαν το δικό μας Ψωροκώσταινα, που χρησιμοποιούσαν εκείνοι που ζούσαν μακριά της. Η κακομοιρούλα η Βρετανία, δηλαδή (περίπου).
Κι ακόμα πιο συγκεκριμένα, During World War I, "Dear Old Blighty" was a common sentimental reference, suggesting a longing for home by soldiers in the trenches. The term was particularly used by World War I poets such as Wilfred Owen and Siegfried Sassoon. During that war, a Blighty wound — a wound serious enough to require recuperation away from the trenches but not serious enough to kill or maim the victim—was hoped for by many, and sometimes self-inflicted.


----------



## psifio (Sep 25, 2012)

Καλημέρα,
Σας ευχαριστώ!

Sarant, έχεις δίκιο, όντως μιλάμε για πολεμική αργκό. Κι εγώ είμαι της άποψης ότι ούτε η τωρινή ούτε η παλιότερη στρατιωτική ειρηνική αργκό προσφέρεται, οπότε μάλλον θα πλάσω όρους (ό,τι προαιρείσθε καλόδεχτο) και ίσως βάλω στο τέλος ένα σημείωμα. Ωστόσο, αν βρεις το άρθρο θα με ενδιέφερε ούτως ή άλλως.

Αυτή δεν είναι η μόνη ιδιομορφία που έχει το βιβλίο: Είναι γραμμένο σε αυστραλιανά αγγλικά, και χρησιμοποιεί πολλές ιδιωματικές εκφράσεις από τις αρχές του προηγούμενου αιώνα και δώθε, που έχουν περιπέσει σε αχρησία και τις βάζει επίτηδες για να τις βγάλει από την αφάνεια, αλλά δυστυχώς μάλλον δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι για αυτές, θα πάνε άκλαυτες.

Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι,
καλημέρα σας!


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2012)

Να το διασκεδάσουμε λοιπόν, αν και οι προτάσεις δεν θα είναι αναγκαστικά για χρήση στη μετάφραση, αλλά μόνο για την τέρψη μας:

*Blighty > δοξαπατρισμός* = όταν την τρως στο δοξαπατρί και σε επαναπατρίζουν.
στο δοξαπατρί
για σπίτι (νοσοκομειακή αργκό) = αποβιώσας


----------



## sarant (Sep 25, 2012)

Το άρθρο το βρήκα, αλλά δεν έχει πολλά. Τέσπα, καλό είναι για μια ιδέα της παλιότερης (όχι όμως τόσο παλιάς όσο ο Α'ΠΠ) αργκούς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 25, 2012)

Μια πρόταση για το pineapple αντί για τον ανανά είναι η αγκινάρα.
Τις αυστραλέζικες αργκό μήπως να τις αντικαθιστούσες με ψευτοκαθαρεύουσα;


----------



## psifio (Sep 25, 2012)

Είναι πολύ λαϊκοί άνθρωποι, δεν πάει καθαρεύουσα.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 25, 2012)

Πάντως, δεν είναι η μοναδική μεταφραστική προσέγγιση να μεταφράσεις χρησιμοποιώντας ελληνική πολεμική αργκό του Α' ΠΠ - κυρίως επειδή στην περίπτωση αυτή θα έδινες μια ελληνική γεύση που ίσως επικάλυπτε την αυστραλέζικη. 

Άσε που για περιπτώσεις όπως το Blighty θα έχανες από το πραγματολογικό κομμάτι - νομίζω δηλαδή ότι είμαι υπέρ του να γλωσσοπλάσεις εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 25, 2012)

psifio said:


> Είναι πολύ λαϊκοί άνθρωποι, δεν πάει καθαρεύουσα.


Εννοούσα το (συχνά αστείο) υβρίδιο κάτι-σαν-καθαρεύουσα που προσπαθούσαν να μιλήσουν οι έφεδροι στρατιωτικοί, ενωμοτάρχες κ.λπ. Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις θυμάμαι πάντα το ανέκδοτο με τον πρωτοπόρο της ναυτικής εκπαίδευσης Παλάσκα, στα μέσα του 19ου αιώνα. (Το έχω γράψει κι αλλού, αλλά τρέχα γύρευε πού.) Ο Παλ. προσπαθούσε να εκπαιδεύσει τους ναυτικούς (Αρβανίτες Υδραίους, Σπετσιώτες κ.λπ.) να χρησιμοποιούν την επίσημη, καθαρευουσιάνικη ορολογία, αλλά μια φορά που βρέθηκε σε ζόρικη καταιγίδα με το ιστιοφόρο πλοίο τους, αφού είδε κι απόειδε ότι κινδύνευαν να πνιγούν χαμένοι στη μετάφραση, φημολογείται ότι είπε στον ύπαρχό του το περίφημο «Κέλευσον αυτοίς αλβανιστί ίνα μη πνιγώμεν!» ή κάτι τέτοιο, τέλος πάντων.


----------



## daeman (Sep 25, 2012)

Σκέψου λίγο τι προτείνεις, δόκτορα, και τι ακριβώς δείχνει το ανέκδοτο που αναφέρεις.
Να βάλουμε τα λόγια που πιθανόν να έλεγαν οι αποπάνω, σωστά ή στρεβλά (σ' αυτό συμφωνώ, ότι στραβά τα 'λεγαν πολλοί), στο στόμα των αποκάτω, που ακριβώς για να μη χρησιμοποιήσουν τις αφύσικες και ξένες γι' αυτούς καθαρευουσιανιές (ή τους επίσημους όρους), έπλασαν τη δική τους αργκό με λέξεις προσιτές και οικείες για τους ίδιους, όπως αυτοί καταλάβαιναν το καθετί; 
Μόνο αν προσπαθούσαν να διακωμωδήσουν τα επίσημα.

Ελλείψει πηγών (ή χρόνου) για την αναζήτηση λέξεων που ίσως να χρησιμοποιούνταν πραγματικά εκείνη την εποχή και από τους Έλληνες φαντάρους για τα ίδια ή παρόμοια πράγματα, νομίζω πως εδώ είναι μονόδρομος η λεξιπλασία. Για κάθε όρο, μια λέξη ή φράση που να πλησιάζει όσο γίνεται το νόημα του πρωτότυπου, όχι απαραίτητα ακριβή μετάφραση, αλλά κάτι που να φέρει παραπλήσιο σημασιολογικό φορτίο. Έχουμε μια μαγιά του Νίκελ για το Blighty, δεν ξέρω αν είναι καλύτερα _ανανάς_ ή _αγκινάρα_ για το βλήμα με τα πτερύγια (αν βέβαια έχει αγκινάρες στην Αυστραλία), «τσιρίδες» π.χ. για το pip-squeak, αντίστοιχα για τα υπόλοιπα. Λίγο ψάξιμο θέλει - τι σήμαινε εκείνη την εποχή κάθε λέξη που χρησιμοποιείται έτσι και τι συμπαραδηλώσεις τυχόν είχε - και μετά να δουλέψει η φαντασία της μεταφράστριας για να σκεφτεί κάτι αντίστοιχο ή να λεξιπλάσει αναλόγως (κι αν χρειαστεί βοήθεια, εδώ είμαστε· μη φοβού, Psifio).


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2012)

Σε επίπεδο «σοβαρής» αργκοτικής πρότασης για το Blighty θα έλεγα «’παναπατριστήρι» — σαν τάχατες να βγαίνει από «επαναπατριστήριο τραυματισμό».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 25, 2012)

Να την η καθαρεύουσα! :)


----------



## daeman (Sep 25, 2012)

...
Ναι, αλλά αυτό του Νίκελ είναι ερμηνευτικό· εγώ θα προτιμούσα κάτι σαν «ένα για την πατρίδα» ή «(τραύμα) του γυρισμού» (ακόμη και «για σπίτι», ανατρέποντας) - υποθέτοντας ότι η σημασία του θα φαίνεται από τα συμφραζόμενα - αφού η φράση είναι κανονικά a Blighty wound ή a Blighty one (σαν το μεταγενέστερο αμερικάνικο million-dollar wound ή Hollywood wound):

The Music Hall artiste Vesta Tilley had a hit in 1916 with the song I'm Glad I've Got a Bit of a Blighty One (1916), in which she played a soldier delighted to have been wounded and in hospital. "When I think about my dugout" she sang, "where I dare not stick my mug out... I'm glad I've got a bit of a blighty one". Another Music Hall hit was "Take Me Back to Dear Old Blighty" (1917), which was sampled at the beginning of The Queen Is Dead by The Smiths. [...]
Συγγνώμη, επιστρέφω εντός ολίγου...






Γύρισα. Λοιπόν:

*Blighty* is a British English slang term for England, deriving from Persian _velayat_ and ultimately from Arabic _wilayah_, originally meaning something like "province". In India the term came to refer to Europe, and more specifically England and Britain.

The term is commonly used as a term of endearment by the expatriate British community or those on holiday to refer to home. In their 1886 dictionary, Hobson-Jobson, Sir Henry Yule and Arthur C. Burnell explained that the word came to be used in British India for several things the British had brought into the country, such as the tomato and soda water.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 25, 2012)

Κρίμα που όλα αυτά δεν τα είχα βάλει. Αλλά... για μια στιγμή! :devil:


----------



## daeman (Sep 25, 2012)

Αν προσέξεις, θα προσέξεις ότι ήμουν πολύ προσεκτικός στο να προσέξω να βάλω μόνο αυτά που δεν έβαλες εσύ παραπάνω. 
Και πρόσεξε: πρόσεξα να βάλω μόνο όσα έχουν σχέση με το θέμα μας. Σε προσέχω δηλαδή, με προσέχεις;


----------



## bernardina (Sep 25, 2012)

daeman said:


> Αν προσέξεις, θα προσέξεις ότι ήμουν πολύ προσεκτικός στο να προσέξω να βάλω μόνο αυτά που δεν έβαλες εσύ παραπάνω.
> Και πρόσεξε: πρόσεξα να βάλω μόνο όσα έχουν σχέση με το θέμα μας. Σε προσέχω δηλαδή, με προσέχεις;



Δαεμάνου το ανάγνωcμα, πρόοοοcχομεν!

Cόρι, είμαι επηρεαcμένη από κάτι άλλεc αναρτήcεις :devil::inno:


----------



## daeman (Sep 25, 2012)

Ορίστε και ο Κουίνιον (απάντηση σε Αυστραλοβρετανίδα, παρέμπ):

From Sally Marden: Thank you for a fabulous site! I stumbled on it while looking for the derivation of _Old Dart_, since I am a Brit living in Australia and had no idea why the locals referred to England so. However, since finding that, I’ve been asked by an Ocker where the term Old Blighty comes from, and was appalled to realise I had no idea. Can you help please?

 Answer: No worries. _Old Blighty_ (historically just _Blighty_) is an affectionate way of referring to Britain, still common among expatriates. It’s also a mildly disparaging way by which certain former colonials sometimes refer to the UK:
That’s the conclusion of Her Majesty’s government, which acknowledged yesterday that letting pubs stay open past the traditional 11 pm closing has failed to curb old Blighty’s notorious binge-drinking problem.
_Boston Herald, _5 March 2008.​


A song card containing a verse from _Take Me Back to Dear Old Blighty.
_ 
It’s a relic of British India. Its antecedents were summed up as well as we could wish in a famous book that recorded words in use among Anglo-Indians:
_Bilayut, Billait_. Europe. The word is properly Arabic _Wildyat_, “a kingdom, a province,” variously used with specific denotation, as the Afghans term their own country often by this name; and in India again it has come to be employed for distant Europe. ... The adjective _bilāyatī_ or _wilāyatī_ is applied specifically to a variety of exotic objects ... most especially _bilāyatī pani_, “European water”, the usual name for soda-water in Anglo-India.

_Hobson-Jobson_; _The Anglo-Indian Dictionary_, by Sir Henry Yule and Arthur C Burnell, 1886. The title of this book needs explaining: the expression _hobson-jobson_ was once used by British soldiers in India for any “native festal excitement”, as the authors described it. They explained that it was a corruption of the Muslim exclamation _Yā Hasan! Yā Husayn!_ during the Muharram procession; Hasan and Husain were the grandsons of Muhammad who were killed while fighting for the faith.​...
_Blighty_ was the inevitable British soldier’s corruption of _bilāyatī_, meaning Britain in particular. But it only came into common use as a term for Britain at the beginning of the First World War in France about 1915. It turns up in popular songs _There’s a ship that’s bound for Blighty, We wish we were in Blighty_, and _Take Me Back to Dear Old Blighty_, as well as in Wilfred Owen’s poems and many other places.

Though _old_ was added at the time, _Old Blighty_ has become more common since then, especially among Australians of British origin, in the same way as it appears in _Old Country_ and _Old Dart_, as a sentimental reference to the UK.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 25, 2012)

Με άλλα λόγια το Blighty είναι πρωτοξάδερφο με το βιλαέτι; ;)


----------



## daeman (Sep 25, 2012)

...
Έτσι φαίνεται! :up: 

In Urdu, the term _Vilayat_ is used to refer to any foreign country. As an adjective _Vilayati_ is used to indicate an imported article or good. The British slang term _blighty_ derives from this word, via the fact that the foreign British were referred to using this word during the time of the British Raj.


----------



## Earion (Sep 26, 2012)

Από την αυτοβιογραφία του Robert Graves, _Goodbye to all that_, δύο αποσπάσματα. Προηγείται η μετάφραση στα ελληνικά, _Αποχαιρετισμός σε όλα αυτά_ (μεταφραστής Βαγγέλης Κατσάνης):

_24 Μαΐου_. Αύριο επιστρέφουμε στα χαρακώματα. Οι άντρες είναι απαισιόδοξοι αλά εύθυμοι. Όλοι τους λένε πως ελπίζουν ν’ αρπάξουν καμιά «ψιλή» που θα τους στείλει πίσω στο «Μπλίτεϊ». _Μπλίτεϊ _φαίνεται πως σημαίνει σπίτι στα ινδικά.

The men are pessimistic but cheerful. They all talk about getting a cushy one to send them back to “Blitey”. Blitey is, it seems, Hindustani for home.

Η «ψιλή» είναι το όνειρο όλων των παλιών… Προσδοκούν μια μάχη, γιατί στη μάχη έχουν περισσότερες πιθανότητες απ’ όσο στα χαρακώματα ν’ αρπάξουν κάποια «ψιλή» στο χέρι ή στο πόδι. Στον πόλεμο των χαρακωμάτων η αναλογία τραυμάτων στο κεφάλι είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη.

They look forward to a battle because that gives them more chances of a cushy one in the legs or arms than trench warfare. In trench warfare the proportion of head wounds is much higher.​

Δεν χρεώνεται ακριβώς ως λάθος του μεταφραστή, γιατί ο ίδιος ο Γκρέιβς χρησιμοποιεί άλλη ορθογραφία. Ίσως να μην είχε παγιωθεί ακόμη η ορθογραφία τότε που έγραφε. Τέλος πάντων ο μεταφραστής όφειλε να έχει ψάξει περισσότερο.


----------



## daeman (Sep 26, 2012)

...
How on earth do them Limeys pronounce "Blitey"? Cor Blimey, I can't think of anything...


----------



## Zbeebz (Sep 26, 2012)

Χειροβομβίδα... κεφτές ίσως; Όπως το "σαματά κιοφτέ" του αρχαίου ανεκδοτακίου;
Επίσης, αυτά που σφύριζαν στον Α' ΠΠ κι έπειτα έσκαζαν και γέμιζαν τον τόπο θραύσματα, τα έλεγαν οβίδες. Δεν είμαι σίγουρη όμως αν εννοούσαν συγκεκριμένο τύπο βλήματος.

Και, για να σας προλάβω, επισημαίνω ότι εγώ ανήκω σε άλλο τύπο βλήματος! :-D


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 26, 2012)

Zbeebz said:


> Επίσης, αυτά που σφύριζαν στον Α' ΠΠ κι έπειτα έσκαζαν και γέμιζαν τον τόπο θραύσματα, τα έλεγαν οβίδες.


Αυτά, τα βολιδοφόρα, ήταν τα σράπνελ.


----------



## Earion (Sep 26, 2012)

Με μια πρόχειρη έρευνα βρήκα μερικά καλά γλωσσάρια της ιδιολέκτου των Άγγλων στρατιωτών του Πρώτου Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου:


From “Aussies” to “Whizz-bangs”: the language of Anzac  (αυτό για το Psifio).
War slang
Glossary of the First World War(με ξεχωριστή καρτέλα για κάθε γράμμα)

Ειδικότερα για τις οβίδες του γερμανικού πυροβολικού υπήρχε ολόκληρο ρεπερτόριο:

*Whizz-bang*: περιέγραφε πρώτα τον διαπεραστικό ήχο της γερμανικής οβίδας των 77 χιλιοστών, έπειτα το ίδιο το πυροβόλο και τελικά κάθε μεσαίου διαμετρήματος γερμανικό πυροβόλο.

*Five-Nines*: ήταν τα μεγάλα γερμανικά πυροβόλα με οβίδα διαμετρήματος 150 χιλιοστών (ή, κατά το εγγλέζικο μετρικό σύστημα, των 5,9 ιντσών), με ιδιαίτερα πυκνό μαύρο καπνό, που οι Εγγλέζοι φαντάροι ενίοτε τα ονόμαζαν και *Jack Johnsons*, από το όνομα ενός διάσημου μποξέρ της εποχής. Το Five-Nines υπάρχει και στο ποίημα του Wilfred Owens _Dulce et Decorum Est_ (Βλ. εδώ και εδώ).

Για τον ίδιο λόγο, δηλαδή για τον πυκνό μαύρο καπνό που έβγαζαν όταν έσκαγαν, τα εκρηκτικά βλήματα των πυροβόλων μεγάλου διαμετρήματος τα έλεγαν και *Black Marias*.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 26, 2012)

Earion said:


> Ειδικότερα για τις οβίδες του γερμανικού πυροβολικού υπήρχε ολόκληρο ρεπερτόριο:
> 
> *Whizz-bang*: περιέγραφε πρώτα τον διαπεραστικό ήχο της γερμανικής οβίδας των 77 χιλιοστών, έπειτα το ίδιο το πυροβόλο και τελικά κάθε μεσαίου διαμετρήματος γερμανικό πυροβόλο.


Δηλαδή, βζζζ-μπαμ!


----------



## Earion (Sep 27, 2012)

Από το ίδιο, με επισημάνσεις δικές μου:

We marched towards the flashes, and could soon see the flare-lights curving across the distant trenches. The noise of the guns grew louder and louder. Presently we were among the batteries. From about two hundred yards behind us, on the left of the road, a salvo of four shells *whizzed *suddenly over our heads… The shells went *hissing *away eastward; we saw the red flash and heard the *hollow bang* were they landed in German territory…

The roadside cottages were now showing more and more signs of dilapidation. A German shell came over and then *whoo--oo--ooo-oooOOO--bum--CRASH!* landed twenty yards short of us. We threw ourselves flat on our faces.

Συνεχίσαμε την πορεία προς τις λάμψεις και δεν αργήσαμε να διακρίνουμε τις τροχιές των φωτοβολίδων πάνω από τα χαρακώματα. Ο ήχος των πυροβόλων γινόταν όλο και πιο έντονος. Σε λίγο βρεθήκαμε στα πολυβολεία.* Από καμιά εβδομηνταριά μέτρα πίσω μας, απ’ την αριστερή πλευρά του δρόμου, μια ομοβροντία από τέσσερις οβίδες πέρασε σφυρίζοντας πάνω απ’ τα κεφάλια μας… Οι οβίδες πέρασαν σφυρίζοντας προς τ’ ανατολικά· είδαμε τις κόκκινες λάμψεις κι ακούσαμε τον υπόκωφο κρότο που έκαναν καθώς έπεσαν στο γερμανικό έδαφος…

Τα αγροτόσπιτα δεξιά κι αριστερά του δρόμου έδειχναν όλο και περισσότερο τα σημάδια της ερείπωσης. Μια γερμανική οβίδα πέρασε με βόμβο από πάνω μας και πήγε κι έσκασε με τρομερό κρότο καμιά εικοσαριά μέτρα πιο πέρα. Πέσαμε με τα μούτρα στο χώμα.

Ολόκληρη ηχητική μπάντα την έφαγε το χώμα.

* τις πυροβολαρχίες (του πυροβολικού)· καμιά σχέση με πολυβολεία.

Σας φλόμωσα στον Γκρέιβς, ε; ;)


----------



## psifio (Sep 27, 2012)

Πω πω, δεν σας προλαβαίνω! Εάριον, καθόλου δεν μας φλόμωσες, το αντίθετο, άσε που με βοηθάει. Θα κάτσω να μελετήσω τα διάφορα, θα γλωσσοπλάσσω και θα επανέλθω για έγκριση, διορθώσεις και προτάσεις. Σας ευχαριστώ όλους θερμότατα!


----------



## Marinos (Sep 28, 2012)

daeman said:


> _Bilayut, Billait_. Europe. The word is properly Arabic _Wildyat_, “a kingdom, a province,” variously used with specific denotation, as the Afghans term their own country often by this name; and in India again it has come to be employed for distant Europe.



Αυτό το _Wil*d*yat_ μυρίζει λίγο OCR. Είναι, προφανώς, Wil*á*yat. Οι παλιοί ανατολιστές έγραφαν έτσι (á) το μακρό αραβοπερσικό άλεφ, δηλαδή το ā.


----------

